
Git used to this before doing Trunk Based Development - DevOpsy
https://medium.com/factualopinions/git-to-know-this-before-you-do-trunk-based-development-tbd-476bc8a7c22f
======
DevOpsy
Some ideas and practices to do TBD and keep your git history cleaner

